# Spieler der "alten Schule" gesucht: Wächter des Zwielichts (Antonidas - Allianz)



## Zapherya (1. Oktober 2014)

Spieler der "alten Schule" gesucht!
Das heisst?

Wir wollen einen aktiven Gildenchat und keine Teamspeakpflicht.
Wir wollen uns die Inhalte im Spiel erarbeiten und uns nicht irgendwo einkaufen.
Wir wollen den Spieler hinter dem Charakter kennen und nicht seinen Gearscore.

Unsere neu gegründete Gemeinschaft sucht Mitstreiter, 
welche die selben Interessen und Ansichten vertreten.

Wir suchen Spieler, welche:

- einen aktiven Gildenchat zu schätzen wissen und diesen proaktiv zu einem machen
- gerne im Gildenverband Unternehmungen anstreben, initiieren und geniessen
- offen für Alles sind, was das Spiel zu bieten hat (PvE, PvP etc.)
- am Aufbau einer neuen Gilde interessiert sind

Die Wächter des Zwielichts sind aus diesen Anforderungen entstanden, welche woanders nicht gegeben waren.

Bis zum Start von WoD möchten wir einen gildeninternen Raid aufbauen, welcher auf Flex-Normal und Flex-HC bestehen kann.

Die Wächter werden nur dann Teamspeak nutzen, wenn es notwendig ist (Raids), 
ansonsten erfolgt die Kommunikation ausschliesslich über Gildenchat.

 

Bei Interesse bitte ingame an

 

Avariesa, Oropher, Malopalo, Newty oder Vendemaire

 

wenden.

Seit dem 19.10.14 ist unser Forum online. Man findet uns unter http://www.zwielichtwacht.de - 

Bewerbungen dürfen auch gerne dort abgegeben werden.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

 

Edit: Die Position des Raidleiters konnten wir bereits besetzen.


----------



## Zapherya (7. Oktober 2014)

Derweil haben die ersten Mitglieder zu uns gefunden, worüber wir uns sehr freuen!

 

Weiterhin suchen wir engagierte Leute, welche Interesse an unserer "Oldschool" Gilde haben;

Keine Scheu - Meldet euch bei uns


----------



## Zapherya (13. Oktober 2014)

Inzwischen haben wir die ersten Unternehmungen als Gilde unternommen.

 

Wir suchen weiterhin Spieler, welche sich von unserem Konzept angesprochen fühlen - WoD ist zum Greifen nahe!


----------



## Zapherya (20. Oktober 2014)

Unser Forum ist online!
Bewerbungen können nun auch dort abgegeben werden.
 
Man findet uns unter: http://www.zwielichtwacht.de


----------



## Zapherya (30. Oktober 2014)

Heute haben wir Ulduar 25 erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht und für die, die es noch nicht hatten, das Mount besorgt - ICC 25 wartet schon auf uns!
 
In Hinblick auf WOD suchen wir immer noch Leute, welche hinter unserem Konzept stehen können - Meldet euch


----------



## Tomratz (10. Dezember 2014)

/push


----------



## Zapherya (14. Dezember 2014)

Wir suchen weiterhin Spieler aller Klassen zum Aufbau eines gildeninternen Raids. 

Niemand erwartet Erfahrung im aktuellen Raidcontent - lediglich Spaß am gemeinsamen Spiel und eine gewisse Konzentrationsfähigkeit, wenn es drauf ankommt. 

Besonderheit: Wir akzeptieren auch aktive Twinks, die einfach einen festen Raidplatz haben möchten und sich im Gegenzug auch in der "2ten" Gilde einbringen. 

Meldet euch hier, ingame oder über unser Forum: http://www.zwielichtwacht.de


----------



## Tomratz (9. Januar 2015)

Diese Woche war bei uns Raidstart.

 

Jeweils am Dienstag und am Donnerstag sind einige von uns nach Hochfels gereist und haben dort ihr Glück versucht.

 

Da wir uns, wie im Eingangspost geschrieben, den Content selbst erarbeiten und nicht auf "Mietsklaven" zurückgreifen wollen, geht das Ganze Erwartungsgemäß natürlich etwas langsamer, zumal wir eben auch Leute mitnehmen, die keine oder wenig Raiderfahrung haben.

 

Das dabei trotzdem der Spaß nicht auf der Strecke bleibt hätte man Gestern gut im TS (das von uns ja fast nur für Raids genutzt wird, schließlich ist bei uns ja das Hauptkommunikationsmittel der Gildenchat) mitbekommen können. Ein Fremder hätte uns wahrscheinlich für komplett bekloppt gehalten 

 

Kargath konnte diese Woche zweimal besiegt werden, den Schlächter haben wir dann Gestern das erste mal in den Staub geschickt.

 

Wir sind weiter auf der Suche nach Spielern, denen unser Konzept zusagt.


----------



## Morbidius (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, finde ich super was ihr macht, nur schade das ihr eine Allianz Gilde seid. Wäre sonst genau das was ich suche. 
Viel Erfolg euch noch.


----------



## Tomratz (14. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche 

 

Gestern gings weiter mit nhc. Es wurden die Ogronzwillinge gelegt, denen hatten wir letzte Woche zum Raidschluss noch 3-4 Tries gewidmet. Gestern lagen sie dann im ersten Versuch. Weiter mussten Tectus und Farnspore dran glauben.

 

Schön ist auch, dass meine "alten Kumpels" vom Server Shattrath wieder dabei waren, da scheint sich langsam eine feine Truppe zusammen zu finden.

 

Morgen wird wohl mit neuer ID gestartet, schließlich können wir wohl alle noch 655er Equip gebrauchen.

 

Es sind noch immer Plätze (auch im Raid) bei uns frei.

 

http://www.zwielichtwacht.de/


----------



## Tomratz (27. Januar 2015)

Letzer Post vom 14. Januar, Zeit für ein Update.

 

Mittlerweile sind wir bei 6/7 nhc angelangt und heute Abend geht es zum Kaiser. Ich selbst werde wohl RL-bedingt nicht dabei sein, hoffe aber, dass die Truppe den Guten heute Abend legen kann, so dass wir dann Hochfels komplett auf non hero durch haben.

Geraidet wird dabei zweimal pro Woche, jeweils Dienstags und Donnerstags von 20 bis 23 Uhr.

 

Kargath wird mittlerweile pro Woche zweimal von uns gelegt, einmal auf non hero und einmal auf hero. Der ist tatsächlich nicht besonders schwer, so dass er jetzt eben auch schon als Lootbringer für Heroitems herhalten muss.

 

Neue Spieler, auch solche die nicht raiden wollen, sind weiter gerne willkommen. Wichtig ist uns nach wie vor ein angenehmes Miteinander wie im Eingangspost geschrieben, ohne das irgendjemand auf irgendjemand einen "Erfolgsdruck" ausübt.

 

Die zuletzt zu uns gekommenen Spieler haben mittlerweile auch teils nachgezogen, sind 100 und rüsten nach. "Raidnachwuchs" ist also auf dem Weg und wird tatkräftig beim nachequippen unterstützt. Aber auch die Leute mit Chars weit weg von 100 werden nicht vernachlässigt. Wer Hilfe braucht, bekommt die auch.


----------



## Tomratz (18. Februar 2015)

Wir haben weiterhin Platz bei uns für Spieler, denen unser Konzept gefällt.

 

Raidtechnisch gibt es nur kleine Fortschritte, so liegt z.B. der Kaiser nach wie vor nicht (der Typ nervt einfach), dafür ist Kargath inzwischen auch auf Hero Freeloot.

 

Vergangenen Donnerstag und Gestern gings auch schon mal in die Schwarzfelsgießerei, wobei wir dann Gestern endlich Gruul auf den Höhlenboden schicken konnten.

 

Leider ist unser Raidkader doch recht klein (zwischen 11 und 14 Leuten), so dass es bei Ausfällen von einzelnen Leuten schon schnell eng wird.

 

Wenn ihr also Lust habt mit uns in den Raids rumzugimpen (was nicht heisst, dass wir bei Raids nicht mit dem nötigen Ernst an die Sache rangehen) und trotzdem Spaß zu haben, meldet Euch einfach, wir sind derzeit auch dabei, einen Twinkraid aufzustellen, damit Leute, die noch einen etwas niedrigeren Gearscore haben, an die Raids herangeführt werden können bzw. damit wir unsere nachgezogenen Twinks schon mal vorbereiten um ggfs. etwas flexibler zu sein.


----------



## Ariadnae (18. Februar 2015)

Hi Tom,scheint ja wirklich ne nette Gilde zu sein. Aber leider die falsche Fraktion, mein Mann und ich haben zwar auch Allitwinks , aber leider auf Alleria. In unserer Gilde dort ist leider kaum was los, von daher finden dort keine Raids statt. Find ich eigentlich schade, weil es zu MoP Zeiten so gut lief, dass wir mit Allies z.T. öfters on waren , als mit den Mains auf Hordenseite.Jetzt stehen unser "Köter", meist nur in der Garni rum und suchen sich die Flöhe aus dem Pelz, schade drum.

Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls alles Gute und drücke die Daumen, dass ihr nette Member findet.

Hast dir übrigns nen süßen Namen für deine schnuckelige Hexe ausgedacht^^


----------



## Tomratz (18. Februar 2015)

Hi Tom,scheint ja wirklich ne nette Gilde zu sein. Aber leider die falsche Fraktion, mein Mann und ich haben zwar auch Allitwinks , aber leider auf Alleria. In unserer Gilde dort ist leider kaum was los, von daher finden dort keine Raids statt. Find ich eigentlich schade, weil es zu MoP Zeiten so gut lief, dass wir mit Allies z.T. öfters on waren , als mit den Mains auf Hordenseite.Jetzt stehen unser "Köter", meist nur in der Garni rum und suchen sich die Flöhe aus dem Pelz, schade drum.
Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls alles Gute und drücke die Daumen, dass ihr nette Member findet.
Hast dir übrigns nen süßen Namen für deine schnuckelige Hexe ausgedacht^^


Danke. Bei Namen versuch ich immer, was möglichst einmaliges zu finden.

Wir haben in unserem Raid derzeit drei Leute aus meiner ehemaligen Gilde auf Shattrath, funktioniert dank Cross Realm super gut und ohne die drei würds öfter mal trüb aussehen mit Raids.


----------



## Tomratz (6. März 2015)

Wir sind weiter auf der Suche nach Spielern, denen unser Konzept gefällt.

 

Auf Grund von Real Life von einzelnen Raidmitgliedern sieht es momentan im Raidkader sehr dürftig aus. Trotz der Unterstützung von Leuten der Gilde "No Xcuses" vom Realm Shattrath kam es bei den letzten Raids leider dazu, dass wir diese absagen mussten.

 

Wir sind deshalb dringend auf der Suche nach Leuten, die mit uns auch gemeinsam raiden wollen, gerne auch Crossrealm.


----------

